# Fred Phelps dead. Hooray!



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't usually wish for people to die but I have to say I'm glad this guy is dead. For those who don't know, Phelps was the head of the Westboro Baptist Church, a hateful organization known for picketing gay weddings, soldier's funerals, etc with signs saying things like "God hates ****" and worse. 

The sad thing is that Phelps lived a long life and died at a ripe old age. It would have been more appropriate, given the life he lived, for him to be eaten alive by a tiger or something along those lines.

Still, I'm glad he's dead. Who's with me?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

This is where the wiser's club comes in and does a slow clap lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

With his passing, this world is a bit better of a place.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

agree here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, he has left a legacy.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so happy he is dead. His son, Nathan Phelps, is an LGBT right activist, and lives in Calgary now.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Apparently, his three sons excommunicated him from the church, quite a while ago.


----------

